# b13 cold air intake



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

i was wondering how a cold air intake works vs. a regular intake and why are they so much more expensive? how much better are they than a regular intake? and how much hp can u get from one of these?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

did you search? 

a WAI sits in the engine bay and breaths the warm or hot air......with hot air it is thinner and more pron to premature detonation. a CAI gathers air from out side of the engine bay where the air temp can be much cooler. the general understanding we have is for ever 10* drop in intake air you get a 1% HP increase. on top of the air temp you also are completely opening up the intake tract so it doest have to work as hard to pull the air in (more HP gained) also, many of the top brands (place racing, hotshot) tune their intakes, this means at certain rpms it will create a ram air effect and give you even greater HP numbers, this mostly happens at highway speeds though.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

*Response*

A cold air intake works by taking in air from the outside just like a regular air intake. The only difference is that the cold air intake's performance depends on the outside temperature. If it is cold, like below 50 degrees, your CAI will work very well, but if it is hot, it results in low performance. The average hp that I have seen people gain from these after market intakes range from 2-5 hp. Some market claims of reaching 10 hp with their intake for the B13 sentra isn't true.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> A cold air intake works by taking in air from the outside just like a regular air intake. The only difference is that the cold air intake's performance depends on the outside temperature. If it is cold, like below 50 degrees, your CAI will work very well, but if it is hot, it results in low performance. The average hp that I have seen people gain from these after market intakes range from 2-5 hp. Some market claims of reaching 10 hp with their intake for the B13 sentra isn't true.


And where did you hear that? I swear AEM was making close to that with their highport intakes?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Pretty White said:


> And where did you hear that? I swear AEM was making close to that with their highport intakes?


Check for yourself in www.sentra.net. The best intake they have right now is Hotshot which they dyno to produce 6-7 hp. Does this AEM intake have dyno proof?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The AEM is best for n/a, stock cams, dyno tuned. With big cams, the Hotshot is best. Search for more info...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Grassroots Motorsports Magazine got a dyno proven 10hp out of a $40 eBay WAI on their B13 SE-R. A CAI is a decent bit more work to install than a WAI. Honestly, I wouldn't spend the money on a Hotshot or an AEM. I'd buy an eBay WAI and get a cheap CAI for a honda at the parts store for another $50-$60 and use that for your MAF to filter pipe. I highly doubt that if you dynoed a setup like that then swapped in a hotshot or AEM that you'd see a big difference between them, and not enough to justify spending a couple hundered on it.


----------

